
Privacy violation? sync.me knows my name and those of my contacts - wtf_sync_me
This service, registered to former Israeli Defense Forces software engineer, Ken Vinner, seems to exploit Android in some way to associate contact names to phone numbers.<p>To check, I &#x27;bought&#x27; a fresh prepaid number, added it to my contact list on a (apparently exploited) fresh Android 6.0 phone and the exact name string I registered the number under appears on the website when I lookup the number.<p>To be certain, I used a separate machine in a different network for the lookup and still got the same result.<p>Can anyone confirm?
======
huac
Isn't this like, their entire business model?

"You may tag a name to a phone number using our “Name Tag” feature. When a
sufficient number of users indicated that the phone number is associated with
the same name, the name and phone number will be included in our directory."

"To access or use the “Sync.ME search” you will be required to provide your
contacts' names, phone numbers and email addresses for the Service’s phonebook
directory; this will enhance the performance of the Service and allow you to
perform numeric search or identify incoming calls against a searchable
phonebook directory, which contains the contacts’ information from our users
who permitted the aggregation of this information."

